# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Norte >  Azud en el rio Cerves ( Melón - Ourense )

## manuelra



----------


## sergi1907

Precios imagen Manuelra :Smile: 

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Bonita escala para peces.

Esperemos que muchos encuentren la entrada.

----------


## ben-amar

El ruido del agua al saltar y con ese paraje, debe sonar como musica celestial.

----------


## REEGE

Otra foto preciosa Manuelra, y que enclave tan fresquito... Dan ganas de pasar allí una temporadita...

----------


## FEDE

Preciosa foto Manuelra, deben ser lor ríos preciosos por ahí, con tanta vegetación  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  muchas gracias por la foto.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------

